# DNA test results are in- some questions?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Lol, so...

I got Abbie's DNA test results back. I'm quite dissapointed.

For a refresher, here is Abbie at 8.5 months and 35lbs (most current picture, she just turned 9 months)

(pictures can be seen in this thread that I posted before)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/introduce-yourself/3402-i-probably-should-have-introduced-myself.html

So I got the results, and they say that they only could detect three "minor" breed traces, no intermediate or significant and that she doesn't have any purebred dog in her background for at least three generations, hence the lack of ability to figure out what she is.

Her results?
Labrador Retriever
Basset Hound
Portugese Water Dog


My question is....her coloring is so distinct...she's not just black or brown or white, she's bluetick, so doesn't that color have to come from SOMEWHERE? And I would think it would be AT LEAST an intermediate or significant amount that would give her that distinct coloring since there are only a FEW breeds that can have that coloring that I'm aware of? Now, I'm no good at science and DNA, so I was hoping someone who does know about that might be able to clear it up with me in regards to color and stuff. I would think there'd have to be a good amount of some breed in her history that gave her the bluetick coloring...

Ugh. I might call and be really snotty (which is hard for me because I'm very meek and polite lol) and say I'm really not pleased with these results and see if I can get them to send me another sample kit to do for free just to see what it comes back as again....


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Could be that they got your sample confused with someone elses (not likely) or maybe it (the color) is just a recessive gene. Just a quess, because I know nothing about DNA! Either way she sure is a cutie!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you post a picture of her?

I would say that it's a definite possibility that her DNA test came back correct. Her coloration may look like bluetick colors but that may come from the bassett hound DNA found. Coat color genetics is very complex with many genes factoring in so it's not always accurate to base breed off of color alone. What is her temperament and disposition like?


----------



## dahonam (Mar 12, 2010)

Where did you get the dna test done and how much does it cost? I would like to do this for my shelter dog .


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DNA tests can be done at any vet and usually cost ~$100 or so. Generally get results in a few weeks.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Here are some pics:


































She is 19 inches at the shoulder, 35 lbs and 9 months old when those pics were taken. 

Her personality is very sweet and silly, but she also has a more serious/shy/aloof aspect. But I think that's probably more from her neglect as a puppy. 

She's SMART and very easy to train. She learns SO easily, and I thought for sure she had a herding dog in her based on that and the way she plays with our boxer. She pivots, and turns fast, reminds me of BC's working sheep. She can be very intense when learning tricks/commands, it's almost like her brain just goes on rapid fire and she wants to SO BADLY get it right. She's been a blast to teach because she's like a sponge. If she keeps progressing ad becoming less fearful, I hope to do agility with her or rally obedience cause I think she would kick some major butt. She's quick! Both physically and mentally. VERY agile. Jumps sideways onto couches and beds from a standstill practically.

She sounds like a beagle when she barks. She seems to really rely on her nose like a hound as well. When we go for walks, much of her time, she trots along with her nose to the ground.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

She also grabs legs/feet of the other dogs a lot when playing LOL. Dunno if that means anything but I've never seen my other dogs do it to her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a possibility that they mixed yours up but honestly I haven't been that impressed with the results that have come back on some of our clients dogs...they all seems to be a bit off to me. Personally I wouldn't put much thought into a DNA test. If you love your dog that's all that matters :wink:


----------



## Brattina88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think these DNA test things are accurate at all  
I know someone with a BIG black and white mix ... We guessed maybe lab, or big hound. Hers came back with.... Maltese....

Lol, yea


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I would question the validity of any test that didn't give this dog a pretty high amount of blue tick hound in it's blood. I've always had serious reservations about these DNA tests that claim to determine breed mixture in mixed breed dogs. How would you check the accuracy? There is no way unless you know the breed of both parents and they both are pure bred. If that was the case, why would you have the DNA test anyway?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks almost exactly like a bluetick hound to me but with shorter, rounder ears, so maybe crossed with a beagle. What a cutie!


----------

